# What's your favorite breed of rabbit?



## BunnyGirl (Dec 13, 2016)

If your favorite isn't on here tell me!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 13, 2016)

Tan


----------



## TAH (Dec 13, 2016)

American Blue
and 
Netherland Dwarf


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 13, 2016)

Velveteen lop


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm not a rabbit person (at the moment) but I LOVE Flemish Giants. My DH does too.


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi bunnygirl the florida whites are very friendly and gentle


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 13, 2016)

French Angora


----------



## stevin (Dec 14, 2016)

Silver Fox


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 14, 2016)

French Lop.


----------



## BunnyGirl (Dec 14, 2016)

Rabbits are such a good pet!


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 14, 2016)

NZW  but NOT the colored ones that claim them to be NZW , but  they are only crossbred mutts.      California.


----------



## SableSteel (Dec 19, 2016)

Himalayans

By the way, the original variety of NZ was Red, and other breeds were crossed in to get NZ whites.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2016)

Satins


----------



## SavannahLeigh (Dec 25, 2016)

Flemish Giants... Just like teddy bears


----------



## countrygirl1178 (Jan 20, 2017)

My favorite was Netherland dwarf until i found this holland lop outside in my yard he is so sweet and gentle and loves being petted I've named him lucky since i saved him when i stop to pet him at feeding time he cant get enough when i close the cage door he stomps his foot


----------



## Nifty (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey everybunny!

I've been trying to figure out how to add new options to this poll and haven't had any luck. If I'm able to figure it out, I'll let you know!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 13, 2017)

I began with Chinchilla Satins.
They were very pretty and got to nice size.
They made good meat rabbits.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 13, 2017)

SableSteel said:


> Himalayans
> 
> By the way, the original variety of NZ was Red, and other breeds were crossed in to get NZ whites.



I would imagine to get an albino of any species, it would have to start out with colored versions, so you must be right. I'm surprised more breeds haven't developed REW'S. Other than Florida Whites, not sure of many. Not real sure their eye color either.


----------



## firedragon1982 (Mar 13, 2017)

I voted rex, but truly my favorites are Satins. LOVE the sheen! Some day if I can get a 2nd breed Satins would be it.


----------

